# HDR pics of my new E60



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Messing around with some HDR affects.
I'm still using the trial version so please excuse the watermarks.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Meh. Sorry not a fan of HDR but I love your car :thumbup: Reminds me of my Mystic Blue 530i. Who was your CA at Difeo? Ricki? You should have done ED


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Messing around with some HDR affects.
> I'm still using the trial version so please excuse the watermarks.


Looks like a lot of haloing and some weird results. Post up an original? Here's a random 3 shot bracket I did of a friends. I don't like it much due to the leaves moving but I didn't have a RAW to make a "synthetic" HDR. I don't like single JPEG results normally.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i was going to say the same thing, the halos have to be reduced


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

What are the halo's? Here are the originals.
DaFool, yours look pretty awesome.


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

Kzang said:


> What are the halo's? Here are the originals.
> DaFool, yours look pretty awesome.


How to explain haloing...it's essentially an outline of objects in the picture. Almost like a halo. You know the typical angel depictions when there is a ring of light surrounding their bodies, almost like a halo?

So if you look at your HDR pictures, the objects (car, buildings, etc...) have a ring of light, or "halo" around them. If you look carefully at the first one I put up, you can see haloing if you look where the hood meets the windshield on the passenger side of the car and the passenger side bumper of the car. It's not super pronounced, but it's there...prolly from me playing with the shadows.

I'll see if I can get some results with your pictures when i get home and post up whatever settings I used. I use Photomatix or Dynamic HDR (something like that) or Lucis...mostly Photomatix.


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a quick HDR from the originals you posted up. Were very small JPEGs, so results are not optimal at all. All I really did was bump up the temperature a little. It looked alright besides. 

I'd bracket the shots in equal stops... I think what I'm trying to say is Photomatix was saying your shots were -2/0/4, maybe do -2 0 2 or -4 0 4.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's another quick play based on your 3 images... went for a more darker, dramatic look. There are still halos as described enhanced further by the vignetting. I'll take it down if you want... I was just trying to show the different effects you can get. Keep in mind most use Photomatix plus Photoshop for post processing.


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

I think what you're doing on your photos now that I played a little bit more is taking the smoothing in photomatix down way too much. Try taking a single high quality RAW and processing that as HDR, or even a 3 bracket or more shot in RAW and don't bump down the smoothing to the lowest level. I rarely find myself going beyond the middle setting.

I liked the approach Skiddy took, so I kind of took the same and did another. Little bit of post in photoshop to bump up the colors.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys! Still new to HDR so I'm learning!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Idk how to HDR for crap.

OP, nice try on them and nice car.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Kzang said:


> Thanks guys! Still new to HDR so I'm learning!


Me too. Just keep trying different approaches and read up on the techniques. There's a great source of info on this topic if you're really in to it.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres some hdrs we just took and worked hard at removing the halos . both playing with settings and filling in the areas where dark meets light using color points in the nikon capture nx2 raw editor software


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

These are very cool... excellent job!


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)




----------

